# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  البرازيلي روبينهو يدخل القفص الذهبي

## The Gentle Man

البرازيلي روبينهو يدخل القفص الذهبي  


تزوج البرازيلي روبينهو لاعب مانشستر سيتي الإنجليزي فيفيان جوجليميتي جونيتس، وهي أم طفله البالغ من العمر عام ونصف وتعتبر فيفيان صديقة لروبينهو منذ 11 سنة وأقيم الزواج في منتجع جواروجا بالقرب من ساو باولو. 
يذكر أن ألكسندر باتو مهاجم ميلان الإيطالي قد عقد قرانه أيضا على ممثلة المسرح والتليفزيون البرازيلية ستيفاني بريتو الثلاثاء الماضي في ريو دي جانيرو.

----------

